# Central NJ - What's going sub rate?



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Have a 00 Jeep with Meyer 6.8' plow. What's going sub rate for park lots, small devs., etc?
Thanx much.


----------



## gdr14jr (May 20, 2014)

*NJ sub info.*

I plowed the last 2 seasons in Mercer county NJ. I got $10 a foot. I have a dually with an 8 1/2.plow. $85.00 per hour. Nice price. but you are constantly going. called last minute also. I'm looking for sub work for next year. maybe we can hook up. I like big areas.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

OK sounds about right. Got 75 phr this past winter. Gonna bump to 85 next yr. Sub for very large co. Thx


----------



## mmitchell (Jun 19, 2008)

Where at in Central NJ? I have 5 sites in the Lawrenceville, Princeton area and I am looking for subs, laborers. Please send me your contact info to [email protected]

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

mmitchell;1815430 said:


> Where at in Central NJ? I have 5 sites in the Lawrenceville, Princeton area and I am looking for subs, laborers. Please send me your contact info to [email protected]
> 
> Thank you,
> Mike


Hey mike.. Your email is invalid....

message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its
recipients. This is a permanent error. The following address(es) failed:

[email protected]
SMTP error from remote mail server after RCPT TO:<[email protected]>:
host gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com [173.194.76.26]:
550-5.1.1 The email account that you tried to reach does not exist. Please try
550-5.1.1 double-checking the recipient's email address for typos or
550-5.1.1 unnecessary spaces. Learn more at
550 5.1.1


----------



## mmitchell (Jun 19, 2008)

*wrong e-mail*

Tim, Sorry for the wrong e-mail. Use [email protected]

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Is that price with your own insurance or company insurance?


----------

